

Ask HN: How to land a startup internship as an undergrad? - yosyp

There are plenty of articles and blog posts about preparing for job interviews, but very few cover internships; specifically technical engineering internships. As an undergrad I often feel pressured to grasp at the latest and most hip technologies simply to be marketable in that sector (ie putting new obscure javascript libraries on our resumes.) It seems that many hiring managers are looking at existing skills in interns rather than the prospective to learn and contribute.<p>The truth is most undergrads are in the same boat; we have taken pretty much a standard set of courses, done a couple of projects and fundamentally learned only a small set of  languages&#x2F;frameworks&#x2F;etc.<p>So the question is, how do we differentiate ourselves just to get through the resume screener? For me personally it is even more complicated as I am a math and physics major with expertise in fundamental technologies yet a big appetite and willingness to pick up new skills on demand (and that I can do well and quickly!)<p>Any tips for undergraduates for marketing ourselves the best way are appreciated. (obviously if there are people looking for engineer interns with a math physics background please do reach out to me :)
======
cjbprime
Getting something on GitHub will immediately put you in the top 10% in my
experience, even if it's not written in the latest/most hip technology.
Something on GitHub that other people appear to actually be using = top 2%. :)

